# Der Bär - Karwendelgebirge



## gzero (14. Juni 2006)

Ich weiß nicht, ob das Thema hier schon mal diskutiert wurde und ob es überhaupt hier in Reisen passt..............


Würde gerne heuer unbedingt endlich auch mal ins Karwendelgebirge:

Hättet Ihr da Angst wegen den Bären ?...Also, so lange der nicht gefangen ist,traue ich mich erhrlich gesagt nicht dahin...

Da können mir die Medien viel erzählen: Der greift nur Tiere an...
Vielleicht schaut man ja auf dem Bike wie ein kleines Tierchen zum verspeisen aus...


----------



## polo (14. Juni 2006)

wenn du angst hast, dann fahr' nächstes jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemson (14. Juni 2006)

nein warum? was soll den schon passieren? dann darfst du auch nicht in trentino, slowenien österreich usa, kanada und und und

da hab ich ja mehr angst die treppe runter zu fallen


----------



## dubbel (14. Juni 2006)

letztes jahr war er (oder sein bruder, seine tante oder so) am ofenpass, aber gesehen hab ich ihn nicht. 
andererseits sag ich mir immer, wenn mir unheimlich wird, dass das schlimmste, was da im wald unterwegs ist, ich selbst bin.


----------



## HAWKI (14. Juni 2006)

Also Leute jetzt spielt das mal alles nicht runter - meine das mit diesen gefährlichen Raubtieren! Ein paar Regeln sind da schon zu beachten!

Habe mal gelesen, daß du auf keinem Fall Snickers dabei haben solltest oder ein offenes Honigglas. Habe schon einen Plan: da ja bekannt ist, daß der Mitteleuropäische Bär am liebsten Schafe und Hühner frist, nimm doch einfach ein paar mit auf deine Reise. Vielleicht findest du einen Bauern, der dir diese Viecher in Kommission gibt, mußt ja nicht gleich alle kaufen, vielleicht hat der Bär gerade nicht so einen goßen Appetit? 

So: jetzt mal ehrlich. Was soll denn passieren? Es gibt Statistiken aus den USA(wo es bekanntlich wesentlich mehr Bären gibt als in Europa) die besagen, daß das Risiko an einem Bienenstich zu sterben 100 mal größer ist als durch eine Bärenattacke sein Leben zu verlieren. 

Nur Mut....


----------



## polo (14. Juni 2006)

wie sieht's denn mit statistiken über yeti-attacken aus?


----------



## Funghi (14. Juni 2006)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> wie sieht's denn mit statistiken über yeti-attacken aus?



is ein yeti grösser als ein bär? können die sich paaren?


----------



## polo (14. Juni 2006)

wiki sagt zum yeti:
"Man beschreibt das Wesen in der Regel als etwa zwei bis drei Meter hoch und über 200 Kilogramm schwer, mit Fußabdrücken von bis zu 43 Zentimetern Länge."
grizzly:
"Die Größe nimmt generell von Norden nach Süden ab, während sie im Norden bis zu 680 Kilogramm wiegen können, sind die Tiere im Süden mit 80 bis 200 Kilogramm bedeutend leichter. Überall sind allerdings die Männchen deutlich schwerer als die Weibchen, durchschnittlich um das 1,8-fache."

also: nordischer grizzly macht den yeti platt.


----------



## Funghi (14. Juni 2006)

hm, dann würd ich mich da als yeti nich blicken lassen.


----------



## dubbel (14. Juni 2006)

gewalt ist ja auch keine lösung.


----------



## polo (14. Juni 2006)

naja, jj1 ist ja ein braunbär:
"Der etwa 2 m große und über 100 kg schwere Bär kam 2004 in einem Naturreservat bei Trient (Trentino/Norditalien) auf die Welt."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funghi (14. Juni 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> gewalt ist ja auch keine lösung.



der stärkste überlebt


----------



## irwisch (14. Juni 2006)

Hallöchen Jungs!

Ihr seit doch alles gute Biker oder? 

Also wenn der Bär kommt dicken Gang rein und ab gehts!  (schnell wech)


----------



## polo (14. Juni 2006)

vergiss' es :
"Grizzlys bewegen sich üblicherweise in einem gemächlichen Trott auf allen Vieren voran. Von vielen Menschen wird daher seine Geschwindigkeit sehr unterschätzt. So ein Bär kann beim Angriff oder auf der Flucht über kurze Strecken eine Geschwindigkeit von über 60 km/h erreichen."


----------



## irwisch (14. Juni 2006)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> vergiss' es :
> "Grizzlys bewegen sich üblicherweise in einem gemächlichen Trott auf allen Vieren voran. Von vielen Menschen wird daher seine Geschwindigkeit sehr unterschätzt. So ein Bär kann beim Angriff oder auf der Flucht über kurze Strecken eine Geschwindigkeit von über 60 km/h erreichen."




Ha!

Nur auf kurze Strecken, also muss man viel Aussdauertrainieren und dann kann man nur sagen trampeln und beten!!


----------



## pastamann (14. Juni 2006)

also ich hätte da mehr Angst vor der VOGELGIPPE, da leben ja soooo viele wilde Vögel und was die alles haben können....... nee, nee, nee die Alpen würde ich lieber meiden zur zeit......


----------



## irwisch (14. Juni 2006)

pastamann schrieb:
			
		

> also ich hätte da mehr Angst vor der VOGELGIPPE, da leben ja soooo viele wilde Vögel und was die alles haben können....... nee, nee, nee die Alpen würde ich lieber meiden zur zeit......




Na schön!
Ihr macht einem ja Mut!
Werde dann im August berichten was ich mir eingefangen habe und ob ich einem Bär oder Yeti begegnet bin!!

Lg anja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funghi (14. Juni 2006)

irwisch schrieb:
			
		

> Na schön!
> Ihr macht einem ja Mut!
> Werde dann im August berichten was ich mir eingefangen habe und ob ich einem Bär oder Yeti begegnet bin!!
> 
> Lg anja



sofern du dazu dann noch fähig bist


----------



## RonnyS (14. Juni 2006)

Zum Glück gibt es in der Karwendelgegend fast keine Zecken
und Wölfe nur überwiegend viele..............(dieses und jenes)
*aber der BÄR tut uns allen gut - hoffentlich wird er täglich gesichtet
und brüllt* ............(diese und jenes)an.....endlich freie Fahrt


----------



## clemson (14. Juni 2006)

hey pasta, bei deinem nick hätte ich auch mehr sorgen das dich jemand mit pasta verwechselt


----------



## Stefan3500 (14. Juni 2006)

Um ganz ehrlich zu sein. Seit dieser ganzen Bärenberichterstattung letztes und dieses Jahres fährt bei mir gerade auf manch einamen Trail am Gardasee schon ein bischen die Bärenangst mit. 

Ich weiss es ist recht irrational (Prozentuale Wahrscheinlickeit einer Begegnung = 0) aber ich bekomms nicht so recht aus der Birne  

Was mich stört ist einfach: Wenn Du so einem Vieh begegnest bist Du Ihm ausgeliefert. Du hast keine Chance *wenn er Dich will*

verstört und schockiert

Stefan


----------



## SirBike (15. Juni 2006)

Stefan3500 schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich stört ist einfach: Wenn Du so einem Vieh begegnest bist Du Ihm ausgeliefert. Du hast keine Chance *wenn er Dich will*



Tja, 's ist wie mit den Frauen ...  
IMHO wird das mit dem Baeren ziemlich uebertrieben. Bei mir hier in Kalifornien haben sie gestern 'nen Bergloewen erschossen. http://www.contracostatimes.com/mld/cctimes/email/news/14814519.htm. Und Klapperschlangen gibt's auch. Und Biker ...


----------



## Catsoft (15. Juni 2006)

Dem Yeti wirst du jedenfalls nicht im Karwendel begegnen, der haust derzeit in einer Burg bei Bozen  Im Karwendel sind die Berge auch nicht hoch genug, wenn er mal Auslauf braucht.  

Ich werde gleich mal bei der Bike anfragen ob die TAC weiterhin in Füssen gestartet wird und wie die das verantworten können


----------



## Carsten (15. Juni 2006)

Letztes Jahr war er am Stilfser Joch unterwegs...wir haben trotzdem in den Bergen biwakiert....No Risk no fun


----------



## MikeMaschsee (15. Juni 2006)

irwisch schrieb:
			
		

> Werde dann im August berichten was ich mir eingefangen habe und ob ich einem Bär oder Yeti begegnet bin!!



... und wenn wir im August nichts von Dir hören, haben sich alle geirrt  .


----------



## alpi69 (15. Juni 2006)

Ha, der Bär wurde tatsächlich im Vomper Loch von einem Biker gesehen. Check this: http://tirol.orf.at/stories/116020/

Trotzdem: ich wurde bereits 2 mal von Touristen mit Stöcken gejagt, wobei einer versucht hat seinen "Bergstock" in meine Vorderradspeichen zu stecken. Ich finde Wanderer sind eine wesentlich größere Gefahr.


----------



## Minimalist (15. Juni 2006)

SirBike schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, 's ist wie mit den Frauen ...
> IMHO wird das mit dem Baeren ziemlich uebertrieben. Bei mir hier in Kalifornien haben sie gestern 'nen Bergloewen erschossen. http://www.contracostatimes.com/mld/cctimes/email/news/14814519.htm. Und Klapperschlangen gibt's auch. Und Biker ...



Klapperschlangen beissen meist den zweiten oder dritten biker.  Also immer schoen hinterher fahren.  

In Tennessee hat vor ein paar Monaten ein Schwarzbaer eine Familie angegriffen und ein kleines Maedchen getoetet.   Man sollte keine Panik machen, aber das ganze auch nicht voellig auf die leichte Schulter nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. Juni 2006)

Also heute hat sich der  Bär schon mal nicht im Karwendel blicken lassen...
Außerdem ist "unser" Bär ja braun und nicht schwarz! Die gesichtete Gemse war jedoch friedlich, auch die Wanderer, Kletterer, etc. Allerdings habe wir an den Isarquellen einen Killerfrosch gesehen, der sich aber auch gleich geflüchtet hat. Aber wenn nun ein paar Leute weniger im Karwendel unterwegs sind, ist´s auch nicht so schlimm.


----------



## Monte Rosa (16. Juni 2006)

... unser Bär, hier (Obbayern) wird er eher Bruno genannt (hat doch was gemütliches ????) ist heute am Brauneck/Lenggries gesichtet worden.
Wir wollen mal hinschauen, vielleicht bekommen wir ihn zu Gesicht (falls uns nicht irgendwelche Hysteriker den Zugang zum Gebiet verweigern).
Auf den Spuren Old Shatterhands, mit Kamera und Tele bewaffnet!
Monte Rosa


----------



## MATTESM (16. Juni 2006)

der kerl arbeitet eine fulminante alpenüberquerung aus... respekt!
..m..


----------



## Fetz (16. Juni 2006)

Monte Rosa schrieb:
			
		

> Auf den Spuren Old Shatterhands, mit Kamera und Tele bewaffnet!


Scheint derselbe Old Shatterhand zu sein, der bei 'nem Unfall für Stau auf der Gegenfahrbahn sorgt...
Habt Ihr sonst nichts zu tun?


----------



## Stefan3500 (16. Juni 2006)

hoffentlich frisst er euch


----------



## Dinsdale (16. Juni 2006)

Wie ist das eigentlich künftig mit der Krankenversicherung? Ich habe das so verstanden, dass Biken ein gefährlicher Sport ist und wenn ich auch mal stürzen will, dann brauche ich einen Zusatz zu meiner Standardversicherung. Wie ist das aber mit Bären? Wenn mich ein Bär auf dem Fahrrad überfällt ( nicht der Bär aufm Rad, sondern ich ), sind die Folgen dann abgesichert, brauche ich den Zusatz oder wird es einen gesonderten Regionalzuschlag für Reisen in Bärengebiete geben. Kann ich mir sowas sparen, wenn ich hinterher behaupte, ich sei nur gewandert ( ist Wandern zuschlagspflichtig? ), oder erwähne ich den Bären nach Möglichkeit gar nicht erst? Bei Zusammenstößen mit dem Bären bei An- oder Abreise mit dem PKW ( wie gestern in den Nachrichten gemeldet ), ist das dann ein Kaskoschaden oder bleibt man auf der Rechnung sitzen, weil die Viecher nicht versichert sind? Ich merke gerade, es ist doch ein Problembär....


----------



## polo (16. Juni 2006)

wie willst du denn die rausgerissenen arme und beine der versicherung erklären?


----------



## Dinsdale (16. Juni 2006)

Ich geb einfach zu, dass ich verheiratet bin und schiebs meiner Frau in die Schuhe. Andererseits müsste man mal abklären, was so ein Bärenzuschlag kostet. Vielleicht ist der gar nicht so teuer und man spart sich den Aufwand alle Angaben in den Formularen miteinander abzugleichen...( Wie kam es Ihrer Meinung nach zu dem Schaden / Wer ist Ihrer Meinung nach der Verursacher / Wie groß ist Ihre Frau....)


----------



## polo (16. Juni 2006)

sofern du deiner frau solche verletzungen zutraust, würde ich über scheidung nachdenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gzero (16. Juni 2006)

Das auch noch:

Löwin oder dicke Katze?
Löwenalarm im Erzgebirge: im sächsischen Pfaffroda haben am Sonnabend vier Einwohner in der Nähe des Sportplatzes angeblich ein löwenähnliches Tier gesehen.


----------



## Dinsdale (16. Juni 2006)

Hier würden wir zu weit springen und es geht ja auch nicht um mich ( ich plane ja gar keine Tour ins Krisengebiet ), sondern um gzero. Mich hat nur interessiert, wie man mit der Versicherung am Günstigsten klarkommt und was im Falle zu beachten ist. Nach zeros letztem Post scheint mir ein Kombi-Paket am Sinnvollsten.


----------



## polo (16. Juni 2006)

ich führe immer hührnerkadaver mit bei meinen touren im erzgebirge, im karwendel und in der serengeti. gibt versicherungsboni.


----------



## Dinsdale (16. Juni 2006)

Ein Kranz aus Knoblauch ist bei Touren in manchen Gebieten Rumäniens sogar Pflicht!


----------



## tri4me (19. Juni 2006)

Also, anscheinend bin ich hier der (unfreiwillige) Bärenfindexperte.  

Letzes Jahr war ich 1 Tag vor der 1. Sichtung des Braunbären am Ofenpass. 

Und gestern teilte ich eine Kneipe mit Leuten, deren Jeeps vor der Tür Aufschriften hatten wie:
"Uni Wien, Abt. für Wildtierkunde", "Bay. Landesforstverwaltun", usw. (oder so ähnlich). Hinten überall die Hunde drin. So richtig weit weg vom vermuteten Aufenthaltsort von Bruno war das dann ja wohl wieder nicht.

Außerdem bin ich mir sicher im Fanes schon mal einen gehört zu haben. Ach ja und am WE bin ich am Tremalzo hoch. Da hat man einen wunderbaren Blick ins Adamello. Was man von da hört. ..... 


....und. Soll ich deswegen daheim bleiben. Wer weiß was bei uns so alles im Wald rumläuft. 


Grüße von tri4me


----------



## powderJO (21. Juni 2006)

wir waren gerade im karwendel aber bruno haben wir nicht getroffen. dafür eine menge sehr unfreundlicher einheimischer. grantiger als die kann kein bär der welt sein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gzero (22. Juni 2006)

Ja, ich war ja schon vor ein paar Jahren auch mal in Mitteenwald: Recht grantig die Leute..

Gestern hätten Sie "jj1" ja bald erwischt....bin ja auch dfaür, daß Sie Ihn einfangen, aber bitte nur "LEBENDIG"....

Das hat er nicht verdient, daß man ihn abschießt....Das dürfen diese finnischen Jäger ja jetzt


----------



## polo (22. Juni 2006)

töten und lecker bärenschinken machen!


----------



## Wayne70 (22. Juni 2006)

Hier paßt auch der Beitrag "Hunde im Wald finde ich zum kotz..."

Habe im Wald eh immer Pfefferspray dabei, da kann mir doch auch der Bär nix.
Oder wie war das?


----------



## Spargel (22. Juni 2006)

gzero schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht schaut man ja auf dem Bike wie ein kleines Tierchen zum verspeisen aus...





			
				Stefan3500 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du so einem Vieh begegnest bist Du Ihm ausgeliefert. Du hast keine Chance *wenn er Dich will*
> 
> verstört und schockiert  Stefan


*Gaaanz sicher: Schwarzbären fressen keine Menschen!*

Sie "spielen" vielleicht mit ihnen, bringen sie auch mal um, wenn sie grad ärgerlich sind oder ihre Jungen verteidigen, aber sie fressen sie nicht!

Ist so ähnlich wie mit Haien, die spucken den Unterleib ja auch wieder aus, der schmeckt ihnen einfach nicht. :kotz: 

ciao  Christian


----------



## polo (22. Juni 2006)

aber bruno ist braunbär.


----------



## R31N1 (22. Juni 2006)

Moin

Also ich hätte eig auch keine Angst dem Bär zu begegnen. Weil wie schon einige vor mir gesagt haben meiden wilde Tiere eigentlich den Menschen. Das Problem an der sach ist eben das Bruno anscheinend ein "Psycho" ist (hab ich irgentwo gelesen), also unberechenbar (wenn das nich alle Wildtiere sind), deshalb wagt er sich auch an Dörfer herran bzw. hinein. "Spargel" hat vollkommen Recht mit dem "nur spielen". Die Gefahr liegt eben in dem "nur". . . 

Schützen kann man sich indem man Lärm macht, damit sich der Bär verzieht bevor man kommt. Es gibt 2 Typische Verhaltensweisen von Tieren --> Flucht und Angriff. Erste Wahl ist eig immer Flucht. Außer man überrascht sie sodas sie keine Zeit mehr zum fllüchten haben. (Normal Verhaltensweise vorrausgesetzt = nicht Psycho) Also immer schön ein Liedchen trällern  

Ob Pfefferspray was nutzt .... nicht das Bruno dann erst recht wüted wird.
Dann doch lieber die alte Pumpgun von Opa  

Gruß
R31N1


----------



## lagobiker (23. Juni 2006)

. . .  oder Glöckchen ans Bein hängen - so macht man das in kanada -

- aber vielleicht meint er dann, da kommt ein Schaf - 

- auch nicht so ganz gut . . .


----------



## polo (23. Juni 2006)

nicht glocken, sondern leichte flak ans bike machen.
so machen die's in colorado.


----------



## Spargel (23. Juni 2006)

Ein Jennerwein auf Rädern.    Ob der dann auch so nett besungen wird?


----------



## RonnyS (23. Juni 2006)

Kein BRUNO im Karwendel (zumindest heute)
und heute abend "brennen die Berge" (vielleicht sehen dann die "Finnen" etwas )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (26. Juni 2006)

Hat sich erledigt, "Bruno"ist von einem bayerischen Jäger heute erschossen worden obwohl die Abschussgenehmigung in Bayern erst ab morgen galt.

Typisch deutsche Vorgehensweise kann ich dazu nur sagen. 

Meine italienischen Freunde in den Abruzzen lachen sich tot über die Deutschen und finden die ganze Vorgehensweise einfach nur lächerlich.

Der erste Bär seit 170 Jahren....das wars dann wohl.


----------



## R31N1 (26. Juni 2006)

Jep hab ich auch grad gelesen. 


> München - Der seit Wochen im bayerisch-österreichischen Grenzgebiet umherstreunende Braunbär "Bruno" ist tot.
> 
> Das Tier wurde in der Nacht zu Montag in der Nähe des Spitzingseegebiets im bayerischen Landkreis Miesbach erschossen. Das bestätigte ein Sprecher des bayerischen Umweltministerium.
> 
> ...



Ich finds auch lächerlich! 
Typisch deutsch bringts auf den Punkt ..... 
Abschießen .... lebendig fangen ... doch abschießen ... und allesbraucht über ne Woche weil jeder Depp irgent ne Genemigung unterschreiben muss, es lebe die Bürokratie.   

War da nicht mal was, das die Finnen ihn fast gehabt hätten und dann aber die Jagt abbrechen mussten weil ein Jagtpächter verweigerte das sie durch sein Gebiet laufen können?  

Naja, schade um den Bär ..... 

Gruß
R31N1


----------



## Adrenalino (26. Juni 2006)

Das mit den Finnen hab ich auch so gehört.

Bezeichnend für den Abschusswahn finde ich, daß es komischerweise wochenlang niemand gelingt den Bären einzufangen aber sobald die Abschussgenehmigung da ist, zack!, ein paar Stunden später ist das arme Vieh tot. 

Meine Meinung : wenn die bayerischen Behörden ihn hätten einfange wollen hätte das auch geklappt. Da es aber von Anfang an ein "Problembär" ( O-Ton-Stoiber ) war gab es keine großen Interessen dafür. Das mit den finnischen Jägern war doch eh nur ne Alibi-Aktion die man - siehe oben - blockiert hat wo es nur geht.

Ein Bär hat in einer aufgeräumten, deutschen Natur nix zu suchen! Wo kämen wir denn dahin!!

Oh Mann, wenn ich da an die italienischen Abruzzen oder Appeninen denke.....da gibts Bären UND Wölfe.....niemanden interessierts, gehört zur Natur dazu......wenn Schafe oder Rinder gerissen werden, dio mio, dafür gibts nen staatlichen Fonds aus dem das bezahlt wird. Sowas gibt es übrigens auch in Deutschland!
Selbst WENN die mal ner Siedlung nahe kommen - sobald etwas Krach ist hauen die ab weil die viel zu scheu sind.
Oder ist Bruno gar in eine Küche eingebrochen und hat den Einwohnern die Brotzeit geklaut?? 
Dann wäre natürlich alles erklärt !


----------



## teleho (26. Juni 2006)

So eine Sauerei! Der arme Bär! Ich kanns echt nicht nachvollziehen, warum sie ihn nicht einfach in Ruhe gelassen haben. Ich glaube nicht, dass er Menschan was getan hätte. Vielleicht hat er die Scheu verloren, aber er ist schließlich genug Menschen begegnet und hat nie Anstalten gemacht, irgendwem was zu tun. Er hat sie einfach ignoriert. Und dass es Schafe gefressen hat kann man ihm schließlich nicht vorwerfen. Ist schließlich ein Bär und wenn die da rumstehen ist ja klar, dass er sie jagt. 
Ich finds total schade, dass das jetzt so ausgegangen ist. Wär er doch nur in Österreich oder Italien geblieben. Da wird das viel stressfreier gesehn. 
Ich finds schon merkwürdig. Da versuchen die Finnen ihn wochenlang zu fangen und erwischen ihn nicht, und dann ist die Abschussgenehmigung grad mal nen paar Stunden alt un zack, ist der Bär tot. 
Ich finds einfach nur traurig!


----------



## Spargel (26. Juni 2006)

Tja Adrenalino, wie heißt's so schön, wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Kl... 

Das Problem bei diesem EINEN Bär wie auch seiner Mutter im Gegensatz zu den ganzen anderen Bären im Adamello/Brenta Gebiet ist eben, daß er die Scheu vor menschlichen Siedlungen immer mehr verloren hat. Er eben nicht normal ist. Nebenbei bemerkt sind Bären hauptsächlich Pflanzenfresser, im Trentino äsen sie vorwiegend und reißen nur selten Nutztiere. Dieser herumstreifende Bär ernährte sich aber hauptsächlich von Schafen und Honig und richtete überproportional Schaden an. Nicht entscheidend, ok, aber auch kein Grund, die Entscheidung bzgl. Menschenschutz zu überdenken.

Ich bin übrigens genauso dafür, die wenigen Problemelefanten in Afrika abzuschießen; der Mensch hat halbwegs Ruhe und deren Platz wird gerne von einem Nachrücker übernommen.

ciao  Christian


----------



## Adrenalino (26. Juni 2006)

Bären sind keineswegs ausgewiesene Pflanzenfresser! Sie wählen nämlich die Nahrungsquelle, die in der jeweiligen Gegend am leichtesten zugänglich ist.
Pflanzen und anderes Grünzeug bevorzugt er im Frühjahr, im Sommer kommt bei fast allen Bären der Honig & Beeren dazu, und, wenn sie "keinen Bock" mehr auf vegetarisches haben, dann müssen auch mal Schafe und anderes Nutztier dran glauben.

Daß sich Bruno so nahe an menschliche Siedlungen herangetraut hat mag damit zusammenhängen daß es eben im betreffenden Gebiet keine adäquat andere Nahrungsquelle gab.

So hat sich letztes Jahr im Juni ein Bär bei unseren Freunden in den Abruzzen über den Gemüsegarten hergemacht der sich direkt bei ihrem Haus befindet, außerdem hat er die Bienenvölker "besucht". In der betreffenden Gegend gab es einen überdurchschnittlich langen und kalten Winter mit Schnee bis in den Mai hinein. Weniger pflanzliches Nahrungsangebot -> heranpirschen an die Siedlungen. Im Nachbargehöft ( ca. 2km entfernt ) hat er Schafe gerissen, dem örtlichen Kaser hats den Esel gekostet.
Trotzdem hat dort niemand dem Bären den Tod gewünscht. Tierschaden gemeldet und vom Staat bezahlt.

Ich möchte mich nicht als Bärenspezialisten bezeichnen. Aber da ich von der italienischen Seite her aus einer bäuerlichen Familie komme und ich Freunde & Bekannte in den Abruzzen & Appeninen habe die schon seit Jahrzehnten mit Bären leben hab ich ein wenig Ahnung. Mich hat diese Tatsache nie von Biketouren dort abgehalten.

Also werde ich nicht die Klappe halten.


Hier mal ein Auszug zu den Abruzzen-Braunbären:

_*Der Abruzzen-Nationalpark ist keineswegs eine unberührte Wildnis, wie man vielleicht denkt. Es gibt nicht weniger als fünf Dörfer innerhalb der Parkgrenzen, und weitere 13 Ansiedlungen befinden sich in unmittelbarer Parknähe. Die Bewohner aller dieser Dörfer praktizieren traditionelle Landwirtschaft. Dazu gehören der Anbau von Feldfrüchten in den Talsohlen, das Weiden der Nutztiere auf den Bergwiesen während der Sommermonate und die Imkerei in Feld und Wald. Unglücklicherweise schaffen alle diese traditionellen Formen der Landnutzung zusätzliche Nahrungsgrundlagen für den Abruzzen-Braunbären, auf die er bei Bedarf gern zurückgreift: Im Frühling macht er sich manchmal über die Bienenhäuschen her, im Sommer überfällt er hin und wieder Schafe und Ziegen auf den Bergweiden, und im Herbst plündert er mitunter die Gemüsepflanzungen in den tieferen Tallagen.


Dass er sich damit bei der ansässigen Bevölkerung keine Freunde schafft, versteht sich von selbst. Um der daraus resultierenden Missstimmung entgegenzuwirken, wurde 1970 mit der Zahlung von Entschädigungen für von Bären verursachte Schäden an Hab und Gut der Dorfbewohner begonnen. Diese Kompensationszahlungen wurden anfänglich vom Welt Natur Fonds (WWF) entrichtet; heute ist die Nationalparkbehörde dafür zuständig. Die Vergütungen erfüllten ihren Zweck bemerkenswert gut: Von wenigen Zwischenfällen abgesehen werden die Abruzzen-Braunbären von der ansässigen Bevölkerung seither nicht mehr verfolgt. Ja, man ist heute sogar stolz auf «Meister Petz» vor der Haustür.*_


----------



## Heiko_München (26. Juni 2006)

teleho schrieb:
			
		

> .... Wär er doch nur in Österreich oder Italien geblieben. ...



In Tirol lag schon lange ne Abschußgenehmigung vor!!!!




			
				teleho schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich finds schon merkwürdig. Da versuchen die Finnen ihn wochenlang zu fangen und erwischen ihn nicht, und dann ist die Abschussgenehmigung grad mal nen paar Stunden alt un zack, ist der Bär tot.
> ...



Überleg mal bitte etwas genauer: nen Bären lebend fangen... wie willst DU das denn machen? Mit Honig anlocken und ihm nen Halsband anlegen?  

Für so ne blöde Betäubungsspritze musst mind. bis auf 30 m an den Bären oder was auch immer ran. Und das ist extrem schwierig.... in Afrika fliegst halt mit nem Heli über die Elefantenherde und hast freie Schußbahn...  aber in den Bergen (zu Fuß). Zudem kann nicht jeder mit so nem Betäubingsgewehr umgehen.... das ist echt Spezialisten vorbehalten.... 
...nen Jagdgewehr, mit dem Du auch in >100m den Bären erlegen kannst, das kann jeder Jagdpächter.....

...deshalb gings jetzt so schnell!!! Und wohl nicht weil irgendjemand keine Lust gehabt hat den Bären lebend zu fangen!!!! Die Finnen hätten sich sicherlich das Lob und die Ehre verdient, den Bären zu fangen, wenn dass Deiner Meinung (und der des BUND) so leicht gewesen wäre....

Im nachhinein lässt sich da immer gaaanz leicht lamentieren...

...aber ehrlich gesagt.... ich wollte dem Bären nicht auf nem Trail entgegenkommen....  siehe USA....

Grüße
Heiko
(trotzdem traurig  )


----------



## Catsoft (26. Juni 2006)

Genau: Alle Halbstarken abschießen.

Laut SZ hat die Mutter schon wieder 3 von der Sorte


----------



## marco (26. Juni 2006)

und das Beste: keiner will sagen, wer der Idiot war, der den Bär erschossen hat. Komme grad aus einer Biketour bei Bayrischzell zurück, in der Nähe von wo der Bär getötet wurde. Wahrscheinlich ist er schon jetzt ein Teppichboden bei irgendeinem Kleinkarierten der Gegend geworden. Disgusting.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gzero (26. Juni 2006)

Das werden das auch nicht verraten, wer es war: Die haben nämlich schon Drohungen bekommen !


----------



## Adrenalino (26. Juni 2006)

Heiko_München schrieb:
			
		

> Überleg mal bitte etwas genauer: nen Bären lebend fangen... wie willst DU das denn machen? Mit Honig anlocken und ihm nen Halsband anlegen?



Soooo schwer kann es nicht sein, wie sonst haben die Slowenen es geschafft zwischen 1996 und 2004 imsgesamt 10 Bären nach Norditalien umzusiedeln?????

Und wie bitte schön haben die Schweizer 2001 und 2003 es geschafft, Luchse umzusiedeln die als total scheu und daher kaum aufspürbar gelten????????????

Ich bleibe dabei, die vorherrschende Meinung der Behörden ist : in einem aufgeräumten deutschen Wald haben Wildtiere wie der Bär und der Wolf nix zu suchen! Wo kommen wir denn dahin, es sind ja Konkurrenten für die Hobbyjäger und die wollen schließlich auch was zu tun haben.


----------



## marco (26. Juni 2006)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Soooo schwer kann es nicht sein, wie sonst haben die Slowenen es geschafft zwischen 1996 und 2004 imsgesamt 10 Bären nach Norditalien umzusiedeln?????
> 
> Und wie bitte schön haben die Schweizer 2001 und 2003 es geschafft, Luchse umzusiedeln die als total scheu und daher kaum aufspürbar gelten????????????
> 
> Ich bleibe dabei, die vorherrschende Meinung der Behörden ist : in einem aufgeräumten deutschen Wald haben Wildtiere wie der Bär und der Wolf nix zu suchen! Wo kommen wir denn dahin, es sind ja Konkurrenten für die Hobbyjäger und die wollen schließlich auch was zu tun haben.



recht hast du Adrenalino. I cacciatori dovrebbero sparare ai loro uccelli.


----------



## alpi69 (26. Juni 2006)

Heiko_München schrieb:
			
		

> In Tirol lag schon lange ne Abschußgenehmigung vor!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In Tirol hat es zwar eine Abschussgenehmigung gegeben, aber die wurde dann wieder zurückgezogen, um dem WWF Zeit zu geben das Tier zu fangen. Als die Rechnung dafür 70.000 überstieg ist der WWF praktisch aus dem "Schutzprojekt ausgestiegen". 
Mein Bruder und mein Vater sind auch Jäger und wir waren etl. ursprünglich de Meinung "Bruno soll leben". Aber nach den letzten Vorfällen gab es wohl keine Alternative. Ein Bär der Autobahnen kreuzt, in Dörfern herumspaziert und Nutztiere "zum Spass" erschlägt ist einfach gefährlich. Anfangs haben wir hier ja alle gelacht, aber was wenn wirklich ein Wanderer, Camper oder Biker angegriffen wird? Der Bär hat gelernt in Menschennähe leichtes Futter zu bekommen. Das kann man ihm nicht abgewöhnen.
Bestimmt sind Jäger ein eigenartiges Völkchen, aber genau wie bei den Bikern gibt es solche und solche. Wer den Bär schließlich erlegt hat und ob es ein "Hobbyjäger" oder ein "Berufs-Heger" war, ist ja nicht geklärt. 
Es stimmt, dass es viel schwieriger ist so ein Tier zu erschießen, als es lebend zu fangen. Eine Gams wird ja bis zu 400m entfernt erschossen. Mit einem guten Kaliber wird es beim Bären ähnlich sein. Und so "zahm" wie der schon war gehe ich von weit weniger aus. Vielleicht wurde er überfahren


----------



## Pfadfinderin (26. Juni 2006)

alpi69 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Bär hat gelernt in Menschennähe leichtes Futter zu bekommen. Das kann man ihm nicht abgewöhnen.



Genau das haben ja Tierschützer bestritten. Man hätte den Bären wohl nur oft genug erschrecken oder mit Gummigeschossen beschießen müssen, um ihm die leichte Beute zu vergraulen. Das wurde aber überhaupt nicht versucht. In der Schweiz werden die Bergbauern mit Hunden und Lehrgängen unterstützt um die Gefahr, die von Bären ausgeht, im Griff zu haben, anscheinend mit sehr gutem Erfolg. Bei uns ist meiner Meinung nach das Gefahrenpotienzial bei den Menschen nicht bewußt, was ihn vielleicht gefährlich gemacht hat (z.B. wenn er von Wanderern / Mountainbikern aus Neugier verfolgt wird). Aber dass gerade die Deutschen auf andere Länder bezügl. Tierschutz mit dem Finger zeigen und dann den ersten Bären seit 170 Jahren gleich nach 2 Wochen erschießen ist traurig und lächerlich zugleich. Es heißt immer, die Natur, in dem Fall der Bär, ist das Problem, nie der Mensch. SChade!


----------



## Adrenalino (26. Juni 2006)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> I cacciatori dovrebbero sparare ai loro uccelli.



  

Eh si, eh, qualche teste di legno fanno sempre chiasso...... 

@alpi69
Natürlich gibt es bei den Jägern auch solche und solche. Ich möchte nicht alle in einen Topf schmeißen. Sollte das so rüber gekommen sein dann bitte nix für ungut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teleho (26. Juni 2006)

In Rumänien gibt es viele Bären, die auch in die Dörfer kommen. Die werden auch nicht gleich erschossen, im Gegenteil! Es kommt sogar vor, dass die Bewohner Kekse für die Bären auslegen weil sie sie mögen! 
Jetzt, wo Bruno sein Verhalten geändert hatte und sich länger gezeigt und in einem Gebiet geblieben ist hätte man doch wirklich nochmal versuchen können, ihn zu fangen. Die Wanderer gestern haben den Bären schließlich 2 Stunden verfolgt, aber keine Hilfe erhalten. Und warum war bei der Jägergruppe, die ihn jetzt erschossen hat, nicht einer mit nem Beteubungsgewehr dabei? Da wär ja wirklich genug Zeit gewesen, einen zu holen, der das kann. Dann hätte man wenigstens die Möglichkeit gehabt, nochmal zu versuchen, ihn lebend zu fangen. Der Leiter vom Tierpark Hellabrunn hatte sich mehrmals dem Umweltministerium angeboten. Der hat anscheinend wirklich sehr viel Erfahrung und fliegt in der ganzen Welt umher, um dort Wildtiere zu beteuben. Aber er wurde abgewiesen! Ich will bestimmt nicht behaupten, dass es einfach ist, nen Bären zu fangen und bin mit Sicherheit auch kein Bärenexperte. Aber ich finde, sie hättens schon noch etwas länger versuchen können. Und ich glaube noch immer nicht, dass er einfach auf Menschen losgegangen wäre. Er ist Menschen mitlerweile so nahe gekommen und hat sie einfach ignoriert (außer die Wanderer gestern, die hat er dann ja verscheucht, aber mehr auch nicht). Klar, wenn dann doch was passiert ists natürlich extrem *******. Aber in anderen Ländern funktionierts auch und JJs Mutter und Geschwister leben schließlich auch noch, obwohl sie auch als Problembären bezeichnet werden. Und wenn ihm hier so viele Schafe begegnen, dann ists doch klar, dass er die jagt. Ein Bär ist ein Raubtier mit Jagdinstinkt. Auch Katzen fangen Mäuse, ohne sie zu fressen. Mich wundert das jedenfalls nicht. Und wie gesagt, in unseren Nachbarländern ist das auch nicht so nen riesen Problem wie bei uns. Da gibts Entschädigung und keiner regt sich auf. Ich finds einfach sehr traurig, dass es jetzt so ausgegangen ist. Auch, wenn einige hier das für naiv oder sonstwas halten mögen.


----------



## dueckr (26. Juni 2006)

Ich fands richtig, DIESEN Bären abzuschießen!  

Das mit den finnischen Bärenjägern war doch eine nette Geste der Verantwortlichen (wg. des öffentlichen Drucks). Hat leider nicht geklappt...

Alle _Tierschützer_ sollten sich mal die Kadaver der elendig verreckten, lediglich angeknabberten gerissenen Tiere ansehen. Jedenfalls hat dieser Bär nicht nur aus Hunger getötet!

Übrigens wird in Italien derzeit versucht, das Muttertier einzufangen weil Problembär...


----------



## marco (26. Juni 2006)

dueckr schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fands richtig, DIESEN Bären abzuschießen!



warum?

Und warum schafft Bayern es nicht mit einem (1) Bär zu leben, wenn andere Länder es seit immer gut im Griff haben? Wegen 5 toten Schafe? Lieber sterben sie im Schlachthof, nach einem schönen LKW-Transport durch die Republik.


----------



## Adrenalino (26. Juni 2006)

dueckr schrieb:
			
		

> Alle _Tierschützer_ sollten sich mal die Kadaver der elendig verreckten, lediglich angeknabberten gerissenen Tiere ansehen. Jedenfalls hat dieser Bär nicht nur aus Hunger getötet!



Und warum dann sonst? Aus Grausamkeit? Aus Lust am töten? Schmarrn. So etwas gibt es im Tierreich nicht. Es ist typisch für uns Menschen daß wir unsere Verhaltensweisen auf Tiere projizieren.

Die einzige Verhaltensauffälligkeit dieses Bären war die, daß er zur gerissenen Beute nicht zurückkehrte wie bei Bären sonst üblich. Das lag an der gescheiterten Vertreibungsaktion im Trentino, wo die Behörden versucht haben mit Knallkörpern u.ä. die Bärin und ihre Jungen zu vertreiben.Dadurch haben die Jungtiere aus der Aktion jedoch offenbar gelernt, zwar in menschlicher Nähe gut Beute reißen zu können, bei der Rückkehr jedoch bestraft zu werden.

Alles, was in der Natur schief läuft bzw. sich atypisch verhält ist durch den Menschen verursacht. Fakt.




			
				dueckr schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens wird in Italien derzeit versucht, das Muttertier einzufangen weil Problembär...



Na, wenigstens versuchen die es gleich mit einfangen. Und von Abschussfreigabe habe ich im italienischen Fernsehen bisher keinen Ton gehört.


----------



## dueckr (26. Juni 2006)

Selbst ausgewiesene BÃ¤renexperten (und damit meine ich keine Foren-BÃ¤ren-Experten*) haben dazu geraten, diesen BÃ¤ren aus dem Verkehr zu ziehen.

Zitat:
JÃ¶rn Ehlers, Sprecher der Umweltstiftung WWF, bedauerte, daÃ der BraunbÃ¤r nach wochenlanger erfolgloser Jagd schlieÃlich getÃ¶tet wurde: âLeider war das absehbar. Er ist uns ans Herz gewachsen, obwohl man auch die Gefahr sehen muÃte.â

Zitat:
Der JÃ¤gerverband hat mit Bedauern auf den AbschuÃ von BraunbÃ¤r âBrunoâ reagiert. âDie Stimmung in unserem Haus ist gedrÃ¼cktâ, sagte der Sprecher. âWir bedauern den AbschuÃ, aber er war wohl notwendigâ, fÃ¼gte er hinzu.


Es muss halt immer erst was passieren, bevor die letzten Besserwisser und SchlaukÃ¶pfe es kapieren.

Hab aber auch kein Bock mich hier Ã¼ber so'n ScheiÃ zu streiten. Wir werden uns sowieso nicht einig. 

Schickt doch auch ne Morddrohung!  

Bin raus.


----------



## Adrenalino (27. Juni 2006)

dueckr schrieb:
			
		

> Es muss halt immer erst was passieren, bevor die letzten Besserwisser und Schlauköpfe es kapieren.



O.k, in Europa hat es in den letzten 10 Jahren circa 1 Dutzend Tote durch Bären gegeben, hierbei hauptsächlich in Rumänien, dem Balkan und dem europäischen Teil Russlands. Aber was willst du tun? Alle Tiere ausrotten die den Tod von Menschen verursachen? Durch Bienen und Wespenstiche sterben pro Jahr in Deutschland 10-20 Menschen. Also vernichten wir alle Bienen und Wespenvölker, denn sie stellen ja, wie der Bär, eine potenzielle Gefahr für den Menschen dar.

Es bleibt dabei, ich kapier die deutsche Vorgehensweise nicht. Vielleicht kannst du es mir erklären.



			
				dueckr schrieb:
			
		

> Hab aber auch kein Bock mich hier über so'n Scheiß zu streiten. Wir werden uns sowieso nicht einig.



Wieso streiten? Bisher läuft das ganze hier doch als relativ normale Diskussion ohne persönliche Angriffe, oder?



			
				dueckr schrieb:
			
		

> Schickt doch auch ne Morddrohung!



Um himmels willen, das ist ja  das andere Extrem, und das ist genau so Quatsch!

Aber was solls, der Bär ist tot. Bin gespannt was passiert, wenn der nächste einwandert. Kann nicht mehr lange dauern.


----------



## alpi69 (27. Juni 2006)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> @alpi69
> Natürlich gibt es bei den Jägern auch solche und solche. Ich möchte nicht alle in einen Topf schmeißen. Sollte das so rüber gekommen sein dann bitte nix für ungut!



Überhaupt nicht.   Du hast ja recht. Einige Jäger sind tatsächlich Hobbykiller oder zumindest Trophäensammler die sich einen Dreck um die Tiere scheren. Andere hegen und pflegen die Fauna in ihrem Revier aber. Das wollte ich bloß hier festhalten.

Zum Bär: Wie gesagt finde ich, dass JJ1 in der freien Wildbahn nicht mehr tragbar war. Ein Bär der in 2 Tagen von Fügen nach Garmisch geht und dabei Autobahnen kreuzt und praktisch durch Hüttenterrassen schlendert ist zumindest verhaltensgestört. Warum und wie sei dahingestellt. Auch wir hier engen den Lebensraum so eines Tieres ein, indem wir mit ihm zB das Karwendel teilen. Auch wenn viele wüßten wie zu reagieren ist, weiß man nie was so manchem Biker und Hiker einfällt wenn er den Bär sieht.....und was dann dem Bären einfällt wenn er das missversteht.

Klar hätte man ihn fangen können. Irgendwie. Aber wer soll das zahlen? Und geht es ihm in einem Zoo besser? Ich denke nicht, dass alle Bären bei uns abgeschossen würden. Aber der JJ1 ließ sich nicht fangen (über 100.000 Kosten nur für den Versuch). Die jetzige "Lösung" ist bestimmt nicht die beste, aber aus dem sicherheitspolitischen Aspekt mE vertretbar.


----------



## Catsoft (27. Juni 2006)

alpi69 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn viele wüßten wie zu reagieren ist, weiß man nie was so manchem Biker und Hiker einfällt wenn er den Bär sieht.....und was dann dem Bären einfällt wenn er das missversteht.



 Den Bären erschießen weil die Menschen zu dumm sind?  

Man sollte sich lieber die Frage stellen wie wir insgesamt mit wilden Raubtieren umgehen. Der nächste Bär kommt bestimmt und so ein saublödes (tschuldigung) Management wie dieses Mal sollte nicht wieder vorkommen. Die Region muß das nächste Mal besser vorbereitet sein und den Bären in die "richtigen" Bahnen lenken.  Ein Restrisiko läßt sich nie ausschließen, aber deswegen alle Wildtier ausrotten? Oder gilt der Artenschutz nur im "Busch"


----------



## marco (27. Juni 2006)

dueckr schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst ausgewiesene BÃ¤renexperten (und damit meine ich keine Foren-BÃ¤ren-Experten*) haben dazu geraten, diesen BÃ¤ren aus dem Verkehr zu ziehen.
> 
> Zitat:
> JÃ¶rn Ehlers, Sprecher der Umweltstiftung WWF, bedauerte, daÃ der BraunbÃ¤r nach wochenlanger erfolgloser Jagd schlieÃlich getÃ¶tet wurde: âLeider war das absehbar. Er ist uns ans Herz gewachsen, obwohl man auch die Gefahr sehen muÃte.â
> ...



Warum wirst du sauer? Das ist eine ganz normale Diskussion, rege dich bitte nicht auf.

Ich rate alle Wildtiere-Angsthasen nicht im Meer zu baden (Haifische), nicht nach Kanada zum Biken zu fliegen (Bruno hat dort eine groÃe Verwandschaft, die locker in die DÃ¶rfer geht, ohne gleich erschossen zu werden), nicht im Mittelgebirge zu biken (Zeckengefahr!) und zum SchluÃ nicht in der NÃ¤he von einem England-Spiel zu sein (Homo Sapiens ist wieder Orangutang geworden).

Ein biÃchen Toleranz sollte es schon sein, auch gegenÃ¼ber Tiere.


----------



## powderJO (27. Juni 2006)

alpi69 schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber aus dem sicherheitspolitischen Aspekt mE vertretbar.



mannomann - kaum zu glauben, wie sehr dieses politikergebrabbel seinen niederschlag in den statements der "bevölkerung" findet. nicht nur hier im forum (@alpi - bitte nicht persönlich nehmen, habe deine aussage als beispiel zitiert), sondern auch direkt vor ort. habe gestern einen kurzen bericht auf bayern3 gesehen und finde es immer noch erschreckend, wie weit unser auch so großes naturverständnis doch geht, wenn mal nicht irgendwelche wale, löwen, tiger etc. in irgendwelchen drittwelt-staaten betroffen sind, sondern unser auch so vorbildliches heiles ländle. 

meiner meinung nach hätte man mit dem bären bei uns genauso gelassen umgehen können, wie mit jedem anderen bären in jedem anderen land auch. die die das abstreiten, verweisen immer auf das damit einhergehende theoretische risiko  nach dem motto: nicht erst warten bis was passiert.

folgte man dieser argumentation konsquent, müsste man aber nicht nur sämtliche tiere ausrotten (bienen, haie,...), sondern auch das autofahren verbieten, die produktion potentiell gefährlicher stoffe einstellen usw ... 

meines erachtens liegt das problem aber ganz woanders  an unserem mittlerweile komplett abhanden gekommen natürlichem umgang mit der natur. natur ja - aber bitte risikofrei. die meisten menschen begreifen natur (und hier ganz besonders die berge) doch nur als spielplatz  und nicht als besonderen lebensraum. ein lebensraum, der eben risiken birgt: im winter können das lawinen sein. im sommer ein wettersturz  und jetzt eben auch mal ein bär. doch das will eben keiner wahrhaben. und dann wird im zweifelsfall halt mal schnell der bergbesitzer verklagt. und der bär geschossen.

hurra deutschland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dueckr (27. Juni 2006)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> Warum wirst du sauer? Das ist eine ganz normale Diskussion, rege dich bitte nicht auf.



Sorry, wenn das so 'rübergekommen ist. Sauer bin ich nicht. Ist mir nur zu blöd einen seitenlangen Fred zu füttern, und am Ende doch zu keinem Ergebnis zu kommen und dabei immer gegen die - aus meiner Sicht - kleingeistlichen Argumente zu kämpfen. Deutschland ist nun einmal dichter besiedelt als Kanada (Äpfel/Birnen).

Das Ganze hat nämlich nichts mit 'Wildtierangsthasen' zu tun. Ich möchte im Falle eines Falles dem Vater eines getöteten Kindes nicht erzählen, dass das ein natürliches Verhalten des Bäres war, und das er tolerant demgegenüber sein soll... 

Ich ersetze hiermit hochoffiziell das 'streiten' durch 'diskutieren'.  

Mist, jetzt habe ich doch wieder geschrieben!


----------



## akeem (27. Juni 2006)

...und was erzählt man dem Vater eines Kindes, welches bei einem Autounfall ums Leben kommt? ...oder fangen wir jetzt an alle Autofahrer zu erschiessen?

Ich weiss, dass war vielleicht etwas krass aber ich schliesse mich PowderJo, Marco und Adrenalino an. Die Natur ist eben kein risikofreier Abenteuerspielplatz. Wer gibt dem Menschen das Recht alles für seine Rasse gefährliche zu beseitigen???? ...und vor allem wo ist die Grenze ????


----------



## marco (27. Juni 2006)

powderJO schrieb:
			
		

> meines erachtens liegt das problem aber ganz woanders â an unserem mittlerweile komplett abhanden gekommen natÃ¼rlichem umgang mit der natur. natur ja - aber bitte risikofrei. die meisten menschen begreifen natur (und hier ganz besonders die berge) doch nur als spielplatz â und nicht als besonderen lebensraum. ein lebensraum, der eben risiken birgt: im winter kÃ¶nnen das lawinen sein. im sommer ein wettersturz â und jetzt eben auch mal ein bÃ¤r. doch das will eben keiner wahrhaben. und dann wird im zweifelsfall halt mal schnell der bergbesitzer verklagt. und der bÃ¤r geschossen.



Das ist der Punkt. 
Nicht der BÃ¤r muss erzogen werden, sondern die Menschen, die mit Wildtiere nicht umgehen kÃ¶nnen, weil sie vor 170 Jahre ausgerottet worden sind.


----------



## dueckr (27. Juni 2006)

So! Das habt ihr jetzt davon! Das wird jetzt ausdiskutiert bis zum Erbrechen!  

Nicht das wir uns falsch verstehen:

1. Ich bin nicht gegen Bären im Allgemeinen, nicht gegen Bären in Deutschland und nicht gegen Autofahrer, die versehentlich ein Kind totfahren (wirklich geistreicher Kommentar)! Es geht um DIESEN Bär, sprich JJ1 (Diesem Tier einen Namen zu geben war das genialste was die skandallüsterne Medienmaschinerie machen konnte)!

2. Es geht NICHT darum, dass Mountainbiker bloß nicht mit Bären in Berührung kommen sollen (Wobei "Berührung" vielleicht heikel ist). Das nur zum Kanada-Bike-Kommentar. Ich rede hier nicht von Abenteuerspielplätzen oder ähnlichem, sondern von einem 200 kg-Bären der sich in und um Ortschaften herumtrollt und Vieh reißt. So etwas wird auch in Kanada, Österreich oder Italien nicht geduldet und wer etwas anderes erzählt lügt oder weiß es nicht besser!

3. Es geht nur um diesen Bär, weil er ganz offensichtlich die natürliche Scheu vor Menschen NICHT hat, und wahllos und nicht (nur) aus Hunger Nutzvieh reißt, das Herz und die Lungen vernascht und weiterzieht.

Wenn ich dann so unqualifizierte Kommentare wie von dem komischen Tierschützer im Bärenkostum (TV) höre wie: "Man könnt' ihn doch in eine freundlichere Gegend bringen wo er dann in Ruhe leben könnte!" (sinngemäß), dann fällt mir nichts mehr dazu ein. HALLO! Dieser Bär macht sich nicht viel aus Gebietsgrenzen, das ist ein Alpencross-Bär...

Oder: 


			
				marco schrieb:
			
		

> ...die Menschen, die mit Wildtiere nicht umgehen können, weil sie vor 170 Jahre ausgerottet worden sind.


An dieser Stelle muss man sich aber wirklich fragen, warum Bären damals ausgerottet wurden. Ich kenne die Hintergründe nicht alle, wage aber zu behaupten, dass die Bevölkerungsdichte in den Regionen so stark wurde, dass sich Mensch und Bär zu häufig über den Weg liefen und es somit zu Problemen und Auseinandersetzungen kam. In anderen Regionen (Balkan, Kanada) ist das nicht der Fall. Ich will das nicht bewerten, aber im größten Teil Europas stehen wir uns nun mal gegenseitig auf den Füssen.

Fazit:
Schade, dass der erste Bär in Deutschland soviel schlechte Publicity gemacht hat. Aber durch seinen Abschuss wurde er gleichzeitig ein Märtyrer für nachfolgende Bären, die sich dann hoffentlich zurückhaltender verhalten. Diese würden auf jeden Fall sicherer in Deutschland leben, nicht zuletzt wegen der hohen Wogen, die der Abschuss von JJ1 verursacht hat.


----------



## Adrenalino (27. Juni 2006)

dueckr schrieb:
			
		

> So! Das habt ihr jetzt davon! Das wird jetzt ausdiskutiert bis zum Erbrechen!  .



So sei es denn! 



			
				dueckr schrieb:
			
		

> So etwas wird auch in Kanada, Österreich oder Italien nicht geduldet und wer etwas anderes erzählt lügt oder weiß es nicht besser!



Sorry, aber hier irrst du. Jedenfalls in der Schweiz und in Italien ( seit 1939 ) ist der Bär ganzjährig geschützt und darf nicht geschossen werden. In der Schweiz wird derzeit diskutiert ab wann die Kantone berechtigt sind, einen Bären, der sich besonders "schadhaft" verhält, abzuschießen, bei Wölfen will man pro Wolf ca. 50 Nutztiere ansetzen wobei zweifelsfrei nachgewiesen werden muss daß diese Tiere von ein und demselben Wolf gerissen wurden. Und in Italien hat man eben einen staatlichen Fond eingerichtet der Nutztierschäden bezahlt damit es eben keine Abschüsse gibt!



			
				dueckr schrieb:
			
		

> An dieser Stelle muss man sich aber wirklich fragen, warum Bären damals ausgerottet wurden. Ich kenne die Hintergründe nicht alle, wage aber zu behaupten, dass die Bevölkerungsdichte in den Regionen so stark wurde, dass sich Mensch und Bär zu häufig über den Weg liefen und es somit zu Problemen und Auseinandersetzungen kam. In anderen Regionen (Balkan, Kanada) ist das nicht der Fall. Ich will das nicht bewerten, aber im größten Teil Europas stehen wir uns nun mal gegenseitig auf den Füssen.!



Der Bär - wie auch der Wolf -  galt ( und gilt leider weiterhin ) als Feind des Menschen und wurde NUR deswegen systematisch gejagt und ausgerottet. So dünn besiedelt wie der alpine Raum bis ins 19te Jahrhundert war konnte man sich gar nicht auf die Füße treten. Außerdem war er Nahrungskonkurrent für die damals häufig anzutreffenden Wilderer!



			
				dueckr schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, dass der erste Bär in Deutschland soviel schlechte Publicity gemacht hat. Aber durch seinen Abschuss wurde er gleichzeitig ein Märtyrer für nachfolgende Bären, die sich dann hoffentlich zurückhaltender verhalten. Diese würden auf jeden Fall sicherer in Deutschland leben, nicht zuletzt wegen der hohen Wogen, die der Abschuss von JJ1 verursacht hat.



Sorry nochmals, aber ein Wildtier wird sich niemals nach den menschlichen Gesichtspunkten verhalten sondern rein nach Instinkt.

Seien wir doch mal ehrlich : wir Menschen haben dafür gesorgt daß solche Wildtiere ausgerottet wurden, jetzt sollten wir beiseite treten und der Natur den Vortritt lassen. Müssen wir den alpinen Raum noch mehr überfluten, sämtliche Berge begeh- bzw. bikebar machen? Muss im letzten hintersten Winkel Ski gefahren, gewandert und Bike gefahren werden? Nein, es muss nicht und wir haben die verdammte Pflicht und Schuldigkeit dafür zu sorgen daß aus dem Lebensraum Alpen wieder das wird was es mal war, nämlich ein Lebensraum für ALLE Wildtiere in die sich der Mensch nur mit größter Vorsicht und dem nötigen Respekt bewegt!

Selbst im Spessart bin ich mit Vorsicht unterwegs, denn wer einmal erlebt hat wie eine Rotte Wildschweine direkt vor einem aus dem Unterholz bricht und in rasenden Tempo den Trail überquert ( ein paar Meter weiter und die hätten mich platt gemacht!! ) der hat Respekt gelernt, glaubt mir! Ich war wohl zu leise unterwegs.....

Klar bike ich gerne und ein Alpencross ist für mich das höchste. Ich habe aber auch kein Problem damit es in Zukunft sein zu lassen und mich auf den heimischen Forstautobahnen zu bewegen!


----------



## dueckr (27. Juni 2006)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, aber hier irrst du. Jedenfalls in der Schweiz und in Italien ( seit 1939 ) ist der Bär ganzjährig geschützt und darf nicht geschossen werden.



Ich spreche nicht von Abschüssen, sondern nur davon, dass das nicht geduldet wird. Und dabei bleibe ich! In diesen Fällen wird er eben gefangen oder vertrieben. In Deutschland gab es jedoch bisher keine Erfahrung damit. Zudem sind solche Bären wie JJ1 selbst im Trentino nur Einzelfälle (und diese werden ja auch mit Betäubungsgewehr gejagt = Muttertier)



			
				Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Seien wir doch mal ehrlich : wir Menschen haben dafür gesorgt daß solche Wildtiere ausgerottet wurden, jetzt sollten wir beiseite treten und der Natur den Vortritt lassen. Müssen wir den alpinen Raum noch mehr überfluten, sämtliche Berge begeh- bzw. bikebar machen? Muss im letzten hintersten Winkel Ski gefahren, gewandert und Bike gefahren werden? Nein, es muss nicht und wir haben die verdammte Pflicht und Schuldigkeit dafür zu sorgen daß aus dem Lebensraum Alpen wieder das wird was es mal war, nämlich ein Lebensraum für ALLE Wildtiere in die sich der Mensch nur mit größter Vorsicht und dem nötigen Respekt bewegt!
> 
> [...]
> 
> Klar bike ich gerne und ein Alpencross ist für mich das höchste. Ich habe aber auch kein Problem damit es in Zukunft sein zu lassen und mich auf den heimischen Forstautobahnen zu bewegen!



Und genau an dieser Stelle finden wir zusammen, das würde ich sofort unterschreiben!

Das es anders sein müsste finde ich auch, aber unter den derzeitigen Voraussetzungen, IST so ein Bär wie JJ1 meiner Meinung nach nicht zu verantworten.

Dieses Verständnis teilen leider nur die wenigsten, oder wenn, dann nur oberflächlich. Am Ende siegt eben doch die Bequemlichkeit und der Spass. Aber auch damit müssen wir uns abfinden. Zumindest sehe ich keine wirkliche Chance, die Masse der Bevölkerung _wirklich_ vom Gegenteil zu überzeugen. Es bei der Masse immer nur bei Lippenbekenntnissen bleiben.

Und genau aus diesem, um genauer zu sein, NUR aus diesem Grund finde ich die Vorgehensweise richtig, nachdem der Versuch des Einfangens missglückt ist (peinlich, peinlich).

Im Zweifel ziehe ich das Leben eines Menschen, und sei es auch nur ein dummer abenteuerlustiger Mountainbiker oder Wanderer IMMER dem Leben des Bären vor und würde es auch nicht draufankommen lassen.


----------



## Adrenalino (27. Juni 2006)

dueckr schrieb:
			
		

> Ich spreche nicht von Abschüssen, sondern nur davon, dass das nicht geduldet wird. Und dabei bleibe ich! In diesen Fällen wird er eben gefangen oder vertrieben. In Deutschland gab es jedoch bisher keine Erfahrung damit. Zudem sind solche Bären wie JJ1 selbst im Trentino nur Einzelfälle (und diese werden ja auch mit Betäubungsgewehr gejagt = Muttertier).



Ach so. Das stimmt natürlich. Vertreiben oder fangen ist halt eben die beste Lösung und die Italiener, Schweizer,Slowenen usw. machen es ja vor daß es geht. Da gibt es hier noch viel Lernbedarf!

Ich frage mich nur was passiert wenn der nächste Bär einwandert? Ich fürchte daß dann wieder nach "menschlichen" Gesichtspunkten der Maßstab angesetzt wird und, sobald der erste Biker oder Wanderer erschrekt wird - wobei sich die Frage stellt wer sich mehr erschreckt, Bären stellen sich z.b. bei Angst auch auf die Hinterbeine um sich größer zu machen, das wird aber oftmals als Angriff missverstanden, denn wenn ein Bär angreifen will dann bleibt er auf allen vieren - wieder alles nach Abschuss schreit. Das wäre dann wieder eine typisch deutsche Vorgehensweise.
Sorry, ist aber so.

Hoffen wir daß der Medienrummel schnell verschwindet und der nächste Bär in Ruhe gelassen wird.


----------



## teleho (27. Juni 2006)

JJ1 war doch schon als "Problembär" abgestempelt, als er das erste Schaf in Bayern gerissen hat. Meiner Meinung nach hatte er gar keine Chance. Diese Bärenfalle des WWF war doch ein Witz. Hätte mich schon sehr gewundert, wenn er da rein gegangen wäre. Und die Finnen ham ja anscheinend zu große Probleme mit dem Gelände gehabt. Die haben sich sicher alle Mühe gegeben, zweifellos, aber die Vorstellung war, nach dem was man in den Medien mitbekommen hat, ja nicht so überzeugend. Erst ist es zu trocken und die Spur verdunstet zu schnell, dann regnet es und die Spur ist weggewaschen...naja. Klar ist man hinterher immer schlauer, aber die Organisation und Planung des Umweltministeriums scheint ja wirklich völlig überfordert gewesen zu sein. 

Dem Bären Mordlust zu unterstellen ist Quatsch. Das ist ein Tier, das seinem Instinkt folgt. Ich habs schon mal geschrieben: Eine katze fängt auch Mäuse ohne sie zu fressen. Ist sie deswegen mordlüstig? Und wenn da nen haufen Schafe rumspringt, dann fängt der Bär sie halt. Wenn er so viel Spaß am Töten gehabt hätte hätte er auch die Menschen angefallen, denen er begegnet ist. Hat er aber nicht. 
Ich kann einfach nicht verstehen, warum am Sonnteg, als der Bär so lange beobachtet wurde kein Narkosespezialist hinzugezogen wurde. Der Leiter des Tierparks in München wäre ruckzuck da gewesen. Der regt sich ja auch dementsprechend auf. In der SZ meint er, dass es kein Problem gewesen wäre, den Bären zu narkotisieren, so nah wie er Menschen an sich heran gelassen hat. 
Rumänien hatte sich ja angeboten, den Bären aufzunehmen. Klar hat er nen starken Wandertrieb, aber ich nehme mal an, dass der nicht das ganze Bärenleben erhalten bleibt, sondern dass er eifach ein Revier gesucht hat. 
Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass es dem nächsten Bären viel besser ergehen wird. Bayern ist, zumindest in den Tälern, recht dicht besiedelt und auch der nächste Bär wird wahrscheinlich lernen, dass er dort leicht an Futter kommt. Diese Tiere sind schlau. Und dann geht das ganze wieder von vorne los.


----------



## gzero (27. Juni 2006)

..und jetzt stellt einen Firma sogar einen Plüsch-Teddybären mit Trauerflor her...toll..da verdienen sich wieder einige was drann...

Noch dazu habe ich im Videtext dazu gelesen: ...er ist wahrscheinlich viel kuschliger als der Echte...typisch DEUTSCH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpi69 (27. Juni 2006)

gzero schrieb:
			
		

> ..und jetzt stellt einen Firma sogar einen Plüsch-Teddybären mit Trauerflor her...toll..da verdienen sich wieder einige was drann...
> 
> Noch dazu habe ich im Videtext dazu gelesen: ...er ist wahrscheinlich viel kuschliger als der Echte...typisch DEUTSCH



Keine Sorge: solchen Schwachsinn gibt es nicht nur bei Euch sondern überall auf der Welt.  Bruno ist eben ein Popstar.....


----------



## marco (27. Juni 2006)

> Geht es nach dem CSU-Mann Werner Schnappauf, ist der Braunbär künftig ausgestopft im Münchner Museum "Mensch und Natur" zu sehen. Der Erste Bürgermeister von Schliersee, Toni Scherer (parteilos), will hingegen Brunos "letzten Willen" respektieren: Dieser sei freiwillig in das oberbayerische Rotwandgebiet gekommen - "hier wollte der Bär sein".



wer wirklich kotzen will: http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,423953,00.html


----------



## MATTESM (27. Juni 2006)

http://www.baerbruno.de/
..m..

p.s. warum machen das geschäft immer andere???


----------



## teleho (28. Juni 2006)

MATTESM schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.baerbruno.de/



Wie geschmacklos kann man eigentlich sein? Irgendwie traurig, das es Leute gibt, die so was kaufen.


----------



## helluvastar (6. April 2007)

Fortsetzung folgt:

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,476069,00.html


----------



## Aragonion (11. April 2007)

Wie schmeckt den eigentlich sonn Bär ??
Hat den mal wer gegrillt ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

